# [Recruitment 1-2] Gritty, Dark Fantasy MiniSix Campaign!



## Lore.Keeper0 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Hi there ENworld!

*I just wanted to drop by and invite the lot of you to apply for 1 of 2 positions to our online game we're running. It's a MiniSix game, loosely based on the Warhammer Universe.

In short, we're having a blast, but 1 of our players had to leave for personal reasons and I'd like to bring the party up to 5 anyhow.

We've been playing for 4 months, and the game is going swimmingly. Intrigue, player development...all very good stuff. 

If you've got a character you've been dying to bring to life in a game, this is probably your best bet! MiniSix allows for any real sort of character archetype, and I'm really looking for some interesting folks!

Here are the facts below. Reply to this thread with your character concept if interested!

CHEERS!
*
Facts*:

*Setting is dark fantasy, based loosely upon the Warhammer universe  (uses the same map, but with no loyalty to the existing lore)

*We post 5 days a week, once a day, from Monday to Friday

*We use the MiniSix system, available for free here: AntiPaladin Games: Mini Six

*It is a roleplaying-heavy game, naturally rules-lite

*That said, there are some crunchy systems, including an all-new (simple yet elegant) alternate advancement homebrew system

*Why would you want to play with us!?:*

*We're friendly folks!

*I've been DMing a long time, and I take great pride in not only crafting a fun gameworld, but _listening_ to and welcoming (and even rewarding!) all player feedback for the betterment of the game

*External website, with dedicated forums, a built-in diceroller, and character sheet functionality.

*Room for literally any kind of character you want

*How to apply?:*

Step 1: Come up with a character concept, and post it in this thread. I  will be selecting the two best character concepts available. 

Step 2: I will PM & respond in this thread when I have found two suitable candidates

Step 3: You will roll up your character, and will join us as early as possible next week!

*What do you need to succeed?:*

*Pick an interesting character concept, using traditional fantasy races.  Please try and stick to the Warhammer races (dwarf, wood elf, high elf,  human, halfling). If you're interested in playing a monstrous  character, it will need to be a particularly good concept!

*A love of writing, willingness to participate heavily in the forums, a  love of sandbox-driven gameplay with an overarching story, and a  willingness to speak up and offer constructive indication on what you  would like to see more & less of as we go along.


Looking forward to meeting some new people guys, head on over to the site and take a look!

*empireinblood.forumstech.com*

Cheers,

-LK


----------

